# Anterior Deltoid



## Dex (Sep 21, 2015)

Good morning guys,

Last weekend I blasted my shoulders. My right anterior deltoid burned to the point where I had to use my left arm to hold my right up like a sling between sets. I kept pushing through and got 7 more sets in. Friday, I hit my chest but the workout was cut short because this burning came back and limited my movement. Now, it burns to even eat my meals. Is this something that I should push through or work around? It is kind of hard to work around since I use this muscle for every upper body lift.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not big on a lot of direct delt movements. I think if your pounding bench, rows and DL, you should be getting enough in. If it's effecting your next few workouts, I'd cut that out before you really hurt something.


----------



## Dex (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Snake. I can't even massage it because it seems to be behind the deltoid. Just the weight of my arm hanging is irritating it though. Hopefully it passes with some rest.


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 22, 2015)

Better get it checked now....could be a tear in your labrum...


----------



## HDH (Sep 22, 2015)

You have got to learn the difference between good pain and hurting yourself.

By pushing through that type of pain it sounds like you have done some damage, to what extent no one can really tell you.

You have got to learn the difference and stop when it starts instead of pushing through it.

Train smart and lay off the shoulder for a bit because it's not going away by next week.

If you do go back at it, stop as soon as the pain starts. This problem can haunt you for months or longer if you don't take care of it right now.

H


----------



## Milo (Sep 22, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm not big on a lot of direct delt movements. I think if your pounding bench, rows and DL, you should be getting enough in. If it's effecting your next few workouts, I'd cut that out before you really hurt something.



X2. I never have done direct shoulder work but my delts are pretty developed just from the exercises snake listed.


----------



## Dex (Sep 23, 2015)

Another failed chest day last night due to the shoulder pain/burning. It was pretty intense and once again I had to hold my arm up with the other one like a sling. Pain only on pressing. Incline dumbbell fly had no pain other than lifting the weights to get into position. I moved on to calves after and it stayed an intense burn until the 8th set of calves. At that time, my calves got really pumped and then my shoulder pain was completely gone. It was very strange. Must have something to do with the blood and pump. 

The pain came back about an hour after workout to a mild burn like it has been doing all day long. I really wish it would go away. I am in a bulk cycle and feeling pretty good otherwise. Maybe it is just too much too quickly for my body. I have gained 12lbs in 22 days and the weights on the bars have been going up as well.


----------

